
Watching the coronavirus-19 crisis unfold from a Turkish prison, I’m hopeful - cs702
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/05/24/im-watching-coronavirus-crisis-unfold-turkish-prison-this-is-why-im-hopeful
======
cs702
The OP believes the covid-19 crisis has shown us "many truths we've long
ignored," and that once the pandemic is over, humankind will come together to
address them. Among the long-ignored "truths" mentioned by the OP, these
resonated with me:

> This pandemic has shown us that constructs called "states" are good for
> nothing. [...] It’s against nature that an administrative system from the
> time of horse-drawn mail coaches is still in place. [...] Nations, borders
> and flags work against the good of humanity during common disasters, as
> we’ve experienced during this crisis.

> We saw yet another truth: The ability to win elections and the ability to
> lead a society are entirely different skills -- skills at war with each
> other. Elections are often won by those who lie the most, those who play the
> epic soundtrack louder than others. But those same people cannot lead with
> wisdom. We have seen many examples of this phenomenon.

> This disaster has also been the dress rehearsal of a major change in
> history: workers stepping out of their traditional place in the chain of
> production. Thanks to the Internet, people’s mental contribution to
> production has increased while their physical role has significantly
> diminished.

> We are learning that some people having more money than they can spend while
> others remain penniless and without shelter can create a "common" disaster.
> If you can’t save a market worker in China, you can’t save the prime
> minister in Britain.

